# Will Alum be open Sunday



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

or will it be iced up? Going to make a trip down to make sure the boat is running good before I leave for Cumberland on Wednesday. Don't want to make the trip if their is ice in my way!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I would say one of the main lake ramps will be open. Cheshire or marina.
I drove by a lot of small ponds this am an have not seen any ice yet. But they all had wind hitting them. 
I would guess if the lakes not 100% free of ice at least the main lake will be


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I was by alum yesterday and it had whitecaps on it! Windy again today. I doubt much will freeze with these windy conditions and i think its supposed to warm up a little tomorrow. Hopefully you'll be fine


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

No way it's going to be locked up. It's open as of now and its getting warmer.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Rutty I will personally make sure that there is no more ice on alum this year. If I have to warm it with my bare behind so be it


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

jray said:


> Rutty I will personally make sure that there is no more ice on alum this year. If I have to warm it with my bare behind so be it



Sweet, I will be down on Sunday then. I will give you a report!


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Just some GPS marks.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

slowtroller said:


> Just some GPS marks.


I can give you some of those.......can't promise fish will be on those marks, but I can give you marks. I need your GPS to find fish anyway.........yours is always loaded.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes but mine are always little marks!


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

slowtroller said:


> Yes but mine are always little marks!


Yep everytime I have run into Darcy on the lake he always says I'm only catching little ones. But for some reason he's always at or near the top of the leader board.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

deerfarmer said:


> Yep everytime I have run into Darcy on the lake he always says I'm only catching little ones. But for some reason he's always at or near the top of the leader board.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

You and Mark will be unbeatable with that new boat. Rumor has it that Mark has his boat set up for trolling.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Stopped by Howard Road ramp at lunchtime today. North of Howard Rd it was about 50/50 open vs ice. South of Howard majority was open water. Still no docks in at Howard.

Looked like a new buoy was placed up there. From a distance it looked like it said, "Rutty's Spot" ...


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

View attachment 232103


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Howard rd from today


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks pretty good.


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

rutty said:


> or will it be iced up? Going to make a trip down to make sure the boat is running good before I leave for Cumberland on Wednesday. Don't want to make the trip if their is ice in my way!


Alum is fine 


rutty said:


> or will it be iced up? Going to make a trip down to make sure the boat is running good before I leave for Cumberland on Wednesday. Don't want to make the trip if their is ice in my way!


alum is fine just left there at noon today, Marina Ramp open.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Was checking both Hoover and alum today. The biggest surprise of the day was the smothers road bridge isn't there any more.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

deerfarmer said:


> Was checking both Hoover and alum today. The biggest surprise of the day was the smothers road bridge isn't there any more.


Huh? That's a pretty big bridge! Where did it go?


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

polebender said:


> Huh? That's a pretty big bridge! Where did it go?


They're replacing each section. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

kfi said:


> Looked like a new buoy was placed up there. From a distance it looked like it said, "Rutty's Spot" ...


Yeah I put that out there so no one fishes it! I was there on Sunday but didn't do much fishing, just cruised the lake (I have never been on Alum when it is that low) and looked for new spots and deeper structure. Spent a lot of time in the South Pool, I don't know that pool at all. It was interesting to say the least. Looking forward to the COCC tournament there on April 2nd. Not sure I will catch any fish that day, but it will be fun trying. i really didn't mark a whole lot of fish that was interesting enough to wet a line.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I spent a few hours in the middle pool and have never marked more fish. Could not get a single bite and I threw everything. 










That's one small area, I marked hundreds and hundreds of fish both suspended and on bottom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I launched yesterday with Troy for a short boat check trip, didn't fish at all.

As previously stated the center dock is in at the marina ramp


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

rutty said:


> Yeah I put that out there so no one fishes it! I was there on Sunday but didn't do much fishing, just cruised the lake (I have never been on Alum when it is that low) and looked for new spots and deeper structure. Spent a lot of time in the South Pool, I don't know that pool at all. It was interesting to say the least. Looking forward to the COCC tournament there on April 2nd. Not sure I will catch any fish that day, but it will be fun trying. i really didn't mark a whole lot of fish that was interesting enough to wet a line.


what water temps were you seeing on your cruise?


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Lundy said:


> I launched yesterday with Troy for a short boat check trip, didn't fish at all.
> 
> As previously stated the center dock is in at the marina ramp


Same with new galena. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> what water temps were you seeing on your cruise?


40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

43 in the area I was in


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Lundy said:


> 43 in the area I was in


That's a pretty big difference. I wonder if our thermometers are just off.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Darcy - I would hate to see the slabs when you say they are big marks.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> what water temps were you seeing on your cruise?


I had about 39.6 everywhere I went, didn't matter on pool. I left by 12:30


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I had fishlim in my boat with me, maybe his presence warmed the water around my boat?


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Hoping to get to Alum in a few days. By most reports it is very slow. When my guides go I'll post as report. But be aware they can catch them in the parking lot, like Troy.


----------

